# No Wrap Ribs



## sir porkalot (Aug 21, 2017)

Pork ribs are interesting. Seems everyone has their own formula.

1/2/3, 3/2/1, 2/2/1 , etc..
 (Smoke/wrap/smoke)

I am not a wrapper. 
I don't wrap ribs, don't wrap Pork butt and rarely wrap Brisket (when I do it is butcher paper)

I also don't do sauce, I will add a glaze to my ribs near the end, but no sauces.

Once upon a time, I was a 225F guy and my ribs took 5-7 hours. 
I now cook my ribs at 275F and have never been happier, as my ribs are done right at 4.5 hours. 

The last two rib cookoffs in entered, I have won 1st Place, so I'm gonna stick with my current method.

How about you? What is your go to method?








The ribs in the photo were my most recent ones. 
They turned out much darker than I like, but the taste and tenderness scores outweighed the appearance.


----------



## bbqbrett (Aug 21, 2017)

20170820_190500.jpg



__ bbqbrett
__ Aug 21, 2017





I think those still look pretty good.  I usually wrap.  Did some last night 2/2/1.  Wrapped with cherry juice rub and butter.


----------



## 3montes (Aug 21, 2017)

I stopped wrapping ribs a long time back. I have a better result without wrapping. imo. Nothing against those who do I've seen some pretty good ribs here that were wrapped, I've become a bit of a minimalist when it comes to my smoking. No fancy electronics other than a Thermapen. I do pan pork butts and brisket but don't cover them with foil. I like to capture all the juices.

I dry rub everything but have never once injected a piece of meat with anything. I do cooking for weddings and other events during the summer even a few in the winter. This has taught how to eliminate some steps but without sacraficing food quality.  One of the reasons I stopped wrapping ribs. Wrapping a rack or 3 is no big deal but wrapping 25 to 30 racks is a time issue not to mention the expense of a lot of foil. I use to make my own rubs but found that there are some good quality rubs out there that give me some excellent results and saves me time from hand mixing my own. Specifically Oak Ridge BBQ has some of the best blends out there. Always fresh and with a superb flavor.

I will on occasion glaze ribs with my favorite glaze Swine Apple. but usually serve sauce on the side for those who want it. I do brine all my poultry and pork chops, tenderloins etc.  but never brined a pork butt but haven't ruled out trying it sometime. Usually when I do pork butts I buy a case of them and cook them all at once then vac pack and freeze in 3lb bags. So brining that many butts poses a problem.

I cook most things around 250 but I don't worry about 20 degrees either way. I do spritz ribs with a fruit juice of some kind and usually add some cherry schnaaps to it. I read somewhere a long time ago the alcohol helps in dissolving the spices into the meat. Who knows? I found I can control the bark texture with spritzing. The sugars will build up a caramelized layer The more you spritz the more bark. 

I cook for a lot of events during the summer. Usually around 8 sometimes more. Weddings, grad party's family reunions, groomsmen dinners etc. Ribs are always a popular request. Over the last 5 years or so I've done hundreds of racks of ribs. It kind of keeps me in a rut of smoking the same things all the time. All the standard bbq fare so I'm always looking for time where I can cook something different for myself but it's hard to find the time.


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 21, 2017)

I am still new to smoking and I have been trying different methods. I don't want to wrap, but I have been doing it because I have gotten some dry ribs. I will have to try 4.5 hours at 275. I assume we are talking about St. Louis style? Also if you want to share your glaze recipe I would be appreciative.


----------



## pit 4 brains (Aug 21, 2017)

I quit wrapping too.

1. Opening my lid on my UDS for the length of time required to remove the cooking grate to a table will send my temps a soaring.

2. It makes a mess to have the ribs dripping all over the place.

3. I have found that even a half hour in the foil creates too much bone pull and I usually end up with 100% meat separation.

4. Soggy bark

5. Uses too much foil.

I pan butts and chuckies and I'll foil over them when done to hold them over for a short period...


----------



## akdutchguy (Aug 22, 2017)

No wrap here either. I will use my dry rub and smoke on the uds til they hit 195. I try to keep the temp around 250-275. Cherry is my goto wood.  No sauce no spritz just meat and rub. No complaints other than I never cook enough. Need a bigger smoker. 
Jason


----------



## drunkenmeatfist (Aug 22, 2017)

3montes said:


> I stopped wrapping ribs a long time back. I have a better result without wrapping. imo. Nothing against those who do I've seen some pretty good ribs here that were wrapped, I've become a bit of a minimalist when it comes to my smoking. No fancy electronics other than a Thermapen. I do pan pork butts and brisket but don't cover them with foil. I like to capture all the juices.
> 
> I dry rub everything but have never once injected a piece of meat with anything. I do cooking for weddings and other events during the summer even a few in the winter. This has taught how to eliminate some steps but without sacraficing food quality.  One of the reasons I stopped wrapping ribs. Wrapping a rack or 3 is no big deal but wrapping 25 to 30 racks is a time issue not to mention the expense of a lot of foil. I use to make my own rubs but found that there are some good quality rubs out there that give me some excellent results and saves me time from hand mixing my own. Specifically Oak Ridge BBQ has some of the best blends out there. Always fresh and with a superb flavor.
> 
> ...


Have you posted your method for non wrapped ribs? I would be very interested in this.


----------



## superbeek (Mar 21, 2019)

Trying no wrap spare ribs for the first time tonight. Excited to see how they turn out. I do some catering and that means 10-20 racks of ribs, along with pork butts, maybe chicken, maybe brisket... so, to eliminate the need to wrap all those ribs would really be nice. Time, energy,expense... foil is a lot. Hopefully I can produce a product without foil that people around here will like. I’m sure honing in the process will take a little trial and error, as they say Rome wasn’t built in a day. The fact that serious bbq joints don’t touch foil... that gives me hope.


----------



## superbeek (Mar 21, 2019)

3montes said:


> I stopped wrapping ribs a long time back. I have a better result without wrapping. imo. Nothing against those who do I've seen some pretty good ribs here that were wrapped, I've become a bit of a minimalist when it comes to my smoking. No fancy electronics other than a Thermapen. I do pan pork butts and brisket but don't cover them with foil. I like to capture all the juices.
> 
> I dry rub everything but have never once injected a piece of meat with anything. I do cooking for weddings and other events during the summer even a few in the winter. This has taught how to eliminate some steps but without sacraficing food quality.  One of the reasons I stopped wrapping ribs. Wrapping a rack or 3 is no big deal but wrapping 25 to 30 racks is a time issue not to mention the expense of a lot of foil. I use to make my own rubs but found that there are some good quality rubs out there that give me some excellent results and saves me time from hand mixing my own. Specifically Oak Ridge BBQ has some of the best blends out there. Always fresh and with a superb flavor.
> 
> ...


Really great info, you’re right when your racks get beyond double digits wrapping is a real pain. Hopefully I can figure out the process in time to “nowrap” it this summer!


----------



## schlotz (Mar 22, 2019)

Yup, quit the wrapping long ago.  Agreed, one can get results via wrapping, but why spend the extra effort when it's not necessary to get excellent ribs.  Besides, it eats into Beer Time


----------



## SmokinLogs (Mar 22, 2019)

Those ribs look awesome. I like to do ribs both ways. Just depends on what I’m in the mood for. I’d like to get into bbq competitions someday, so I do practice wrapping, but I like the simplicity of no wrapping, and I’ve never been disappointed. Thanks for posting!


----------



## Perky002 (Apr 19, 2019)

About to do my first go at smoking some baby backs.  My family has always preferred dry rubs over sauced ribs.  We like sauce on the side if needed.   Most methods i'm seeing the wrapping and then slathered with honey and all sorts heavy sauces.   Glad to see that a no wrap, light sauce works well too.   I might wrap one of the three just to see if anyone notices a difference.


----------



## Hawging It (Apr 19, 2019)

No wrap for me. Smoke @250 On Bayou Classic stick burner. They are done when I slide the tongs halfway under and when I lift up they nearly break in the middle. Works every time for me. Consistent.


----------



## nicholas__t (May 16, 2019)

I've been doing St. Louis style unwrapped at about 250 degrees for 5 hours.  Just using a dry rub with an occasional spritz and basically just leaving them alone.

Today I'm doing baby back ribs and I did a 2.5-1.5-1 and we'll see.  This might be the last time I wrap.


----------



## dan the mano (May 18, 2019)

3montes said:


> I stopped wrapping ribs a long time back. I have a better result without wrapping. imo. Nothing against those who do I've seen some pretty good ribs here that were wrapped, I've become a bit of a minimalist when it comes to my smoking. No fancy electronics other than a Thermapen. I do pan pork butts and brisket but don't cover them with foil. I like to capture all the juices.
> 
> I dry rub everything but have never once injected a piece of meat with anything. I do cooking for weddings and other events during the summer even a few in the winter. This has taught how to eliminate some steps but without sacraficing food quality.  One of the reasons I stopped wrapping ribs. Wrapping a rack or 3 is no big deal but wrapping 25 to 30 racks is a time issue not to mention the expense of a lot of foil. I use to make my own rubs but found that there are some good quality rubs out there that give me some excellent results and saves me time from hand mixing my own. Specifically Oak Ridge BBQ has some of the best blends out there. Always fresh and with a superb flavor.
> 
> ...



so how long would you cook your ribs at ,seeing as usually you cant inject the thermoniter ,just by bone seperation ?


----------

